# lace monitor enclosure update



## JAS101 (Mar 4, 2014)

I thought id do an update on the lace monitor enclosure thread , only to find it has been closed ?
heres a link to my original thread http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/lace-monitor-outdoor-enclosure-173675/ 
anyway its been 2 years and the enclosure and jubbs is doing great , I haven't done a single thing to the enclosure and its still looking like I put it up yesterday .
the only thing I have added was a wireless cctv camera with tilt and pan [ its a good spying tool lol ] over winter I will be building him a bigger water bowl as he has been trying to go swimming in the one he has now lol anyway heres an update pic or 2 .


----------



## insitu (Mar 4, 2014)

talk to me about the cctv camera and is it sent by the interweb? as in could i watch my lacies in their enclosure while im away working out west?


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 4, 2014)

insitu said:


> talk to me about the cctv camera and is it sent by the interweb? as in could i watch my lacies in their enclosure while im away working out west?


 yes you sure can set them up through the modem or router and watch them from anywhere in the world . I have a app that allows me to watch it on my smartphone when im not home . they have provisions for a 2way setup too [ they come with a built in microphone] and have a audio socket for speakers .


----------



## insitu (Mar 4, 2014)

ahhh so i can yell at Goblin when she is trying to dig up the plants again


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 4, 2014)

insitu said:


> ahhh so i can yell at Goblin when she is trying to dig up the plants again


yup not that it will take any notice lol


----------



## insitu (Mar 4, 2014)

she comes to her name, unless she's doing something she isnt ment to be then she just ignores you


----------

